# Trench Drain Question



## bsmith95610 (Sep 21, 2011)

When installing a Trench Drain I know it is normally put in with concrete is there a way of doing it by having it put into dirt? I have a job I'm going to be working on where there is a patio that is stamped concrete where the patio is sloping into the yard and the homeowner doesn't want to have their patio concrete changed at all since it is colored concrete they don't want to have it mismatched. Is there a way to install the Trench Drain in the lawn where the patio ends?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

bsmith95610 said:


> Is there a way to install the Trench Drain in the lawn where the patio ends?


Yes, dig a trench along the existing patio, align the drain in it, pour concrete around the trench boxes but hold the concrete low on the lawn side a few inches and then backfill with soil and seed or sod the lawn.


----------



## Structure (May 29, 2011)

Hire a concrete guy that knows what he's doing.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I can see it already this will look like an abortion if you don't know what you doing...hire someone who knows, because there is prefabricated drains made for these sorts of application and it will look much better when its done and the cost will be much cheaper in the long run.


----------



## bsmith95610 (Sep 21, 2011)

Tgeb - I'm going to try what you said so I'm going to dig the trench right next to the patio tamp the bottom of the trench align the trench drain in it then pour concrete around the drain but just leave the height of the concrete so it's two or there inches below the top of the lawn so I can put sod over the top of it. Thanks for your help.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I'd be putting concrete under it as well, at least 4 to 6 inches.


----------



## bsmith95610 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ok I'll do the concrete underneath it as well. Thanks for the help.


----------

